# Poluição luminosa



## Pek (10 Nov 2015 às 13:36)

Os dejo unos cuantos mapas sobre la situación actual en Europa de este preocupante fenómeno cada vez más extendido:

Nota: Grecia y el Norte de África no han sido analizadas en el estudio.

Versión clásica:







Versión sodio






Versión astrofoto






Podemos observar claramente la situación aún privilegiada de buena parte de Iberia con respecto al resto de los territorios estudiados, sin duda el mejor lugar de Europa (junto al extremo septentrional y ártico y las áreas montañosas escandinavas y el territorio nororiental ruso) para disfrutar aún de los cielos nocturnos estrellados.

Destaca especialmente la zona de Soria-Guadalajara-Cuenca-Teruel como vemos en este plano






Con más detalle:






Contexto ibérico (me sale un pequeño error en el visor ):











Portugal





Contrastes:






Mejor zona de Portugal continental para disfrutar del cielo nocturno:






Fuente: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/wordpress/

Visores:
- Versión clásica: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/a/
- Versión astrofoto: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/b/b/
- Versión sodio: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/c/c/

Capas Google Earth:
- Versión clásica: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/a/europe-classique.zip
- Versión astrofoto: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/b/b/astrophoto.kml
- Versión sodio: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/c/c/sodium.kml

Un saludo


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2015 às 14:37)

Interessantes, esses mapas, obrigado pela partilha.

Para se ter uma ideia da realidade, a cerca de 7 kms de Óbidos, por exemplo, consegue-se ver a Via Láctea, em cerca de pelo menos 50% do céu visivel (a olho nu). Nos arredores de Ponte de Sôr, por exemplo. já se consegue ver a Via Láctea praticamente a quase 100%. Claro que em condições óptimas de visibilidade, no meio do Sahara, da Amazónia, da Sibéria, dos Himalaias ou do Oceano, por exemplo, se conseguem ver mais estrelas ainda.
Portanto, em Portugal, onde se vêm mais estrelas, é em território marítimo, pois existem grandes extensões onde a poluição luminosa costeira, não chega a penetrar, mas se formos apenas pela área terrestre, zonas da Beira Baixa, e de Trás-os-Montes, são as que parecem ter os niveis mais baixos. Na Serra de S. Mamede, por exemplo também existem zonas muito escuras como se pode ver pelo mapa. Nas ilhas das Flores e do Corvo (http://oasa.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/sites/default/files/Globe-at-Night-outubro.jpg), visíveis no canto superior esquerdo desta imagem, também ainda existem noites bem escuras. Da Madeira, ainda não vi nada.
Em Portugal, a população humana, está a decrescer desde 2010, portanto acredito que poderá haver alguma tendência para a poluição luminosa diminuir, mas tal também passará pela educação das autoridades.

As luzes que vemos do espaço, representam um enorme desperdício energético e económico. Literalmente milhões de euros deitados ao espaço, sem qualquer aproveitamento, e com a agravante de prejudicar o ambiente.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (11 Nov 2015 às 14:58)

belem disse:


> Interessantes, esses mapas, obrigado pela partilha.
> 
> Para se ter uma ideia da realidade, a cerca de 7 kms de Óbidos, por exemplo, consegue-se ver a Via Láctea, em cerca de pelo menos 50% do céu visivel (a olho nu). Nos arredores de Ponte de Sôr, por exemplo. já se consegue ver a Via Láctea praticamente a quase 100%. Claro que em condições óptimas de visibilidade, no meio do Sahara, da Amazónia, da Sibéria, dos Himalaias ou do Oceano, por exemplo, se conseguem ver mais estrelas ainda.
> Portanto, em Portugal, onde se vêm mais estrelas, é em território marítimo, pois existem grandes extensões onde a poluição luminosa costeira, não chega a penetrar, mas se formos apenas pela área terrestre, zonas da Beira Baixa, e de Trás-os-Montes, são as que parecem ter os niveis mais baixos. Na Serra de S. Mamede, por exemplo também existem zonas muito escuras como se pode ver pelo mapa. Nas ilhas das Flores e do Corvo (http://oasa.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/sites/default/files/Globe-at-Night-outubro.jpg), visíveis no canto superior esquerdo desta imagem, também ainda existem noites bem escuras.
> ...



Não sei se conheces o projecto Dark Sky Alqueva: http://www.darkskyalqueva.com/a-rota/
De acordo com a minha experiência, na minha terra basta sair uns 200 metros para fora da vila e já consigo ver a via-láctea com todo o seu esplendor. É claro que quanto mais distante da vila, mais visível é. Nas noites de verão com lua nova, no meio do campo de certeza que chego aos 99,9% de visibilidade.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2015 às 20:53)

jotajota disse:


> Não sei se conheces o projecto Dark Sky Alqueva: http://www.darkskyalqueva.com/a-rota/
> De acordo com a minha experiência, na minha terra basta sair uns 200 metros para fora da vila e já consigo ver a via-láctea com todo o seu esplendor. É claro que quanto mais distante da vila, mais visível é. Nas noites de verão com lua nova, no meio do campo de certeza que chego aos 99,9% de visibilidade.



Não conhecia, obrigado pela partilha.

Já agora:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2014/05/poluicao-luminosa.html

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/search?q=led


----------



## camrov8 (11 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Não é necessário ir ao Alqueva, basta fugir um bocado a civilização e de preferência num ponto alto. O ano passado fui a Merzouga  no deserto  em Marrocos e nunca vi  tantas estrelas


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

Também já estive no deserto do Sahara (Vale do Draa, por exemplo) e vi muitas estrelas, mas onde vi mais foi na Serra de S. Mamede (e uma noite perto de Ponte de Sôr). Simplesmente foram noites excepcionais, talvez devido a condições muito particulares daquelas noites (inclusivamente na atmosfera).
 Mas claro que o Vale do Draa ou o interior desértico de Marrocos deve ter locais com condições (em média) ainda mais propícias para a observação das estrelas, do que estas localidades alentejanas.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Nov 2015 às 14:11)

Agora estão a mudar para led na minha cidade tenho sentimentos mistos. por um lado é mais ecológico pois é mais duravel, mas pelo que vejo os contras são fica muito escuro a pouca distancia dos focos o que pode ter implicações de segurança, e possuem uma cor muito branca e fria o que já esta provado que baralha os ciclos cicardianos   dos animais e de nos proprios, ao contrario das velhinhas de sódio que espalham mais luz e têm uma cor mais agradavel,


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Nov 2015 às 14:34)

camrov8 disse:


> Não é necessário ir ao Alqueva, basta fugir um bocado a civilização e de preferência num ponto alto. O ano passado fui a Merzouga  no deserto  em Marrocos e nunca vi  tantas estrelas



É claro que não é necessário ir ao Alqueva. Apenas referi por ser o primeiro destino turístico certificado relacionado com a observação de estrelas.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2015 às 14:56)

camrov8 disse:


> Agora estão a mudar para led na minha cidade tenho sentimentos mistos. por um lado é mais ecológico pois é mais duravel, mas pelo que vejo os contras são fica muito escuro a pouca distancia dos focos o que pode ter implicações de segurança, e possuem uma cor muito branca e fria o que já esta provado que baralha os ciclos cicardianos   dos animais e de nos proprios, ao contrario das velhinhas de sódio que espalham mais luz e têm uma cor mais agradavel,



Pois é, há quem ache que as luzes LED também podem atrair insectos (quanto ao resto tudo depende da intensidade e côr da luz led que se utiliza, por isso não vou comentar).
Curiosamente, em um dos links que coloquei, uma investigação concluiu o contrário, isto é, que as lâmpadas de sódio é que andavam a interferir no ciclo dos pirilampos... Contudo, quando colocaram as luzes led, a situação melhorou.
Portanto, penso que se trata de uma questão de se realizarem testes (e até é fácil de verificar, sobretudo em Maio/Junho, por exemplo). Já que a ideia também é a de preservar o ambiente, penso que isso deverá ser sempre um pré-requisito.


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2015 às 15:54)

belem disse:


> Pois é, há quem ache que as luzes LED também podem atrair insectos



Pelo que sei é exactamente o contrário. Li algures que os insectos são atraídos devido à radiação UV. Ora tanto as lâmpadas incandescentes como as fluorescentes emitem radiação UV, principalmente as fluorescentes. Já os led's não emitem radiação UV nem IV. Por isso, penso que seja bastante vantajosa a adopção da tecnologia LED na iluminação pública.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Nov 2015 às 17:51)

Não me refiro a insectos mas pessoas e cães gatos pardais basicamente mamíferos aves anfíbios.
http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/9596/20141014/nobel-winning-leds-cause-trouble-nature.htm


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2015 às 19:24)

dahon disse:


> Pelo que sei é exactamente o contrário. Li algures que os insectos são atraídos devido à radiação UV. Ora tanto as lâmpadas incandescentes como as fluorescentes emitem radiação UV, principalmente as fluorescentes. Já os led's não emitem radiação UV nem IV. Por isso, penso que seja bastante vantajosa a adopção da tecnologia LED na iluminação pública.



Pois, faz sentido, ainda que com pequenas luzes LED, é possível atrair pirilampos (mas apenas com uma certa intensidade luminosa).
Mas candeeiros de rua, provavelmente, excedem bastante o limite luminoso, considerado atraente para estas espécies noturnas luminosas.

De todas as formas, e tal como eu disse, acho que seria importante testar melhor as luzes LED:

http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/9596/20141014/nobel-winning-leds-cause-trouble-nature.htm


PS: Reparei agora que o CamroV8, colocou o mesmo link.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Nov 2015 às 19:39)

é como tudo como a iluminação publica baseada nos led só agora se começam a ver os seu efeitos, como já disse e  é apenas uma opinião pessoal, já que vão substituir as lâmpadas de sódio  por led podiam usar uma cor mais perto das do sódio ou pelo menos não tão branca, para mim são mais confortáveis e não tendem a encandear como fazem os led


----------



## dahon (13 Nov 2015 às 02:03)

Em relação ao estudo, pelos vistos o que li não estava lá muito correcto, sendo a radiação de comprimento de onda do azul que atrai insectos, nesse caso a situação muda de figura. Aí os Led's já vão causar perturbações. 
Contudo eu diria que é um mal necessário pois a eficiência do Led é muito superior não só em consumo de energia mas também na sua duração. 
No que diz respeito à temperatura da cor, penso que seja impossível ter uma temperatura como as lâmpadas de sódio, pois quanto mais quente é a cor menos lumens vão ter, logo a capacidade de iluminar vai ser menor, por isso tem de haver um rácio entre temperatura e lumens. Eu diria que é uma questão de hábito, já quando mudaram as lâmpadas fluorescentes de mercúrio por sódio lembro-me de dizerem que aumentava a probabilidade de adormecer ao volante pois eram mais "relaxantes".


----------

